# incompatibilità vs tradimento



## Old amarax (1 Dicembre 2008)

*incompatibilità vs tradimento*

http://www.repubblica.it/2008/12/se...to/tradimenti-aumento/tradimenti-aumento.html

certo che non si finisce mai di imparare


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Dicembre 2008)

_Mi hanno colpito alcuni passi:_


Galeotto fu il panino, o l'insalata. Gli italiani tradiscono soprattutto in pausa pranzo. Almeno un adulterio su tre, infatti, viene consumato fra mezzogiorno e mezzo e le due e mezzo del pomeriggio. È quanto emerge da una ricerca della rivista Riza Psicosomatica, condotta su circa mille italiani, uomini e donne, fra i 20 e i 60 anni. Se tradire fa ancora paura, *solo uno su dieci si sente in colpa ed è pentito di quello che ha fatto, e quasi otto su dieci si dicono ben contenti della loro condizione di adulteri*. 

_Finché non sono scoperti  

	
	
		
		
	


	



_



La depenalizzazione del reato di adulterio ha lasciato un vuoto giuridico che, sottolinea l'avvocato matrimonialista Annamaria Bernardini de Pace, "avrebbe dovuto essere colmato, ma il legislatore lasciò cadere la cosa. *L'articolo 29 della Costituzione dice che lo Stato garantisce l'unità della famiglia, ma nei fatti oggi non abbiamo più nessun tipo di sanzione, e nessun tipo di regola*, e a causa di questo vuoto spesso a rimetterci sono ancora una volta le donne, la parte più debole. *In fondo quando si ci sposa si firma un contratto in esclusiva. Normalmente quando si deroga a un contratto in esclusiva si deve pagare una penale, si deve risarcire il danno, tranne che nel matrimonio.* Oggi il tradimento è stato banalizzato tanto che al massimo si parla di scappatella. C'è grande indulgenza, anzi simpatia se non complicità, verso chi tradisce, soprattutto verso gli uomini". È la doppia moralità, dura a morire. 

Crisi e recessione non sembrano influire nel ritmo dei tradimenti. Una pratica sempre più capillare. "Se fosse ancora un reato, tutta l'Italia sarebbe in carcere - commenta l'avvocato Bernardini de Pace - *Nessuno più si sente in colpa se tradisce, gesto ancora più grave e lesivo della dignità da quando esiste il divorzio*". 


_Un paio d'anni fa era stata posta la questione della legislazione che non sanziona in alcun modo l'adulterio, non riconoscendo neppure alcun risarcimento per danno morale o psicologico o esistenziale._
_Ma una possibilità di sanzione economica sarebbe un deterrente? Forse no se il bisogno di compensazione delle proprie carenze è molto forte, come quando vi erano gravi rischi eppure si tradiva ugualmente._
_Forse..._


----------



## tatitati (2 Dicembre 2008)

E DI NUOVO CI CHIAMANO IN CAUSA E CHE DIAMINEEEEEEEEEEEEE.
NON SONO VENUTA QUI CON L'INTENTO DI CUCCARE.. MA DDDDDDAAAAAAAAI!!!!
UFF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old amarax (2 Dicembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> E DI NUOVO CI CHIAMANO IN CAUSA E CHE DIAMINEEEEEEEEEEEEE.
> NON SONO VENUTA QUI CON L'INTENTO DI CUCCARE.. MA DDDDDDAAAAAAAAI!!!!
> UFF!!!!!!!!!


 
???? cosa ti ha turbato dell'articolo???


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Dicembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/2008/12/se...to/tradimenti-aumento/tradimenti-aumento.html
> 
> certo che non si finisce mai di imparare


che vadano a cagher.solo il titolo mi irrita.


----------



## Old Angel (3 Dicembre 2008)

E ridaie  

	
	
		
		
	


	











> Quanto alla vita reale, la rete pullula di guide pratiche all'adulterio, di decaloghi "per non farsi beccare", trucchi, sotterfugi, suggerimenti, occhio agli sms e alle email, siti (per esempio *tradimento. net*) e social networks dove intrecciare nuove avventure con garanzia di riservatezza, con la possibilità di selezionare il profilo del partner e di scegliere persino la durata del legame. Aumentano esponenzialmente le storie di sesso fra persone che si sono conosciute online, e si moltiplicano anche i siti che vendono alibi per adulteri.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Dicembre 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> E ridaie








   Ma sai che mi era sfuggito?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma se in due anni e mezzo non ho rimediato un indirizzo!!!


----------



## Old amarax (3 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma sai che mi era sfuggito?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Non ti metti in mostra...e questo è il risultato....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Dicembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Non ti metti in mostra...e questo è il risultato....


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Dicembre 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> E ridaie


Visto...


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Dicembre 2008)

ot

fedi ma che cazz0 di avatar c'hai?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












capperi, non mi avevate avvisato che bisognava mettere le nostre vere faccette come avatar


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ot
> 
> fedi ma che cazz0 di avatar c'hai??
> 
> ...


mettici un buona parola..so' due giorni che lo invito a toglierlo..nun se po' guarda!


----------



## brugola (4 Dicembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mettici un buona parola..so' due giorni che lo invito a toglierlo..nun se po' guarda!


tu proprio non puoi parlare oggi


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ot
> 
> fedi ma che cazz0 di avatar c'hai??
> 
> ...


 Non voglio venir giudicato dall'aspetto esteriore...


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2008)

*buone vacanze, sì...ma estive*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non voglio venir giudicato dall'aspetto esteriore...


 a luglio metti l'albero di natale?


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> a luglio metti l'albero di natale?


No è che ho prenotato per passare il Natale alle Maldive...


----------



## Mari' (5 Dicembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> No è che ho prenotato per passare il Natale alle Maldive...


Gli affari vanno bene eh


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Dicembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Gli affari vanno bene eh


Ebbene si, non mi posso lamentare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Ps. Cmque sopra scherzavo...purtroppo


----------

